# Update on my Europeans



## HempKnight (Jun 4, 2007)

I just wanted to give everyone an update about my European mantids. Well I think about 30+ hatched out but it seems like only a small amount made it. I separated each one into a deli cup a couple of days ago so they won’t eat each other. I only found 20 of them so I don’t know what happened to the others. Now there are only 8 of them alive. I am kind of curious why everyone has trouble with these guys. My Chinese are doing great and I haven’t had to many deaths with those guys. :roll:


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 4, 2007)

give it time


----------



## Asa (Jun 4, 2007)

> I just wanted to give everyone an update about my European mantids. Well I think about 30+ hatched out but it seems like only a small amount made it. I separated each one into a deli cup a couple of days ago so they won’t eat each other. I only found 20 of them so I don’t know what happened to the others. Now there are only 8 of them alive. I am kind of curious why everyone has trouble with these guys. My Chinese are doing great and I haven’t had to many deaths with those guys. :roll:


I absolutly hate European mantids. :evil: They were my first mantids, about 7 years ago, I think, so I didn't get a very good impression of mantids. :evil:


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 4, 2007)

hmm i guess they are hard to work with as nymphs but when they get a little older they are fine in my experience.


----------

